# Work in Agricultural Project Management



## miggonzalez6 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hello,

I am interested in working in Australia as a Project Manager or Consultant in the livestock/pastoral industry. I am also interested in work in the animal health industry. Does anyone have any experience in coming to AUS and working as a professional in this industry?

Thanks!

Miguel


----------



## CareersDownUnder (Mar 4, 2015)

Some sectors have ongoing high demand, eg: Piggery. But, what is your current visa situation? Some employers will sponsor, but many prefer that you don't require it.


----------



## miggonzalez6 (Oct 8, 2015)

No visa yet, but I am looking at the GSM program to see if my skill set aligns with what an employer could want. Any ideas?


----------



## Jamesintheusa (Nov 17, 2015)

from my understanding there should be a demand for that type of labor


----------

